# Hand carving a spoon rest. A little Christmas gift to myself 😝



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

A little project to test some animal glue (the one made from powdered bones and skin) and my new set of super cheapo carving chisels.
I bought a set to try which shape is the most useful for me. If you already know what you want, don't buy crappy tools like these. My two cents 😅


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a nice carving, I need to make one of those. That wood looked hard, but you took care of that. Nice work.


----------

